# Cats who do weird Things?



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 23, 2017)

I had a female, Kitty and a male, Pete. In the house I was renting was this 30 foot long corridor. Kitty would wait for Pete at the end of the corridor. Pete would come walking by, and Kitty would haul off and whack him in the face, and take off running down the corridor. Pete would start out after her. She would get about 3 feet from the end of the corridor, stop on a dime, turn her head and watch Pete smash into the wall, because he couldn't stop. She would do that 3-4 times a day. Pete never figured it out. I'd be laying in bed. I hear a thump, lots of paws going down the hall  and ba doom into the wall. For 6 years, until I moved.

Pete had a few loose brain cells. He used to drag dried trees home. These were 8 feet long, and all dried up. I don't know where he got them, but I'd look up and there he was dragging a tree by the trunk. The trash guys couldn't take "brush". So I had to get "contractor" bags, and break up the tree, so you couldn't tell it was "brush".


----------



## Katybug (Aug 23, 2017)

Love your hilarious description, poor Pete!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2017)

That's funny Fuzzybuddy, cats are so amusing to watch sometimes.  Weirdest thing my cat does is sit like a person.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 23, 2017)

Our Tinker always uses a sink when she wants to cool down ...
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2017)

Beautiful cat Greyson!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 24, 2017)

Another Pete story. I moved into my new home. There was a guy from the gas company. Pete could hear something outside the window. He stood up on his back paws with his front paws on the window sill. He looked out-right into the eyes of the gas guy, who just happened to be looking in. Pete let out a cry and ran away. The gas guy yelled, dropped his tools and ran a few steps, till it dawned him, it was a cat. When the gas guy came into my home, he did not mention my cat. But it was damn hard  to keep from grinning.


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Sep 22, 2017)

Two of my daughter's Siamese cats had a burning hatred for anything on a shelf or table.  Mantles and tables would be cleared with alacrity and elan.  They seemed to feel that a Siamese cat or two draped artistically on the mantle should be decoration enough for anyone.

One night they woke to a horrendous crash and found that their computer, monitor, and tower had been pushed off the desk. In its place sat two very self-satisfied Siamese cats, innocently washing themselves.  "Computer, what computer?  Oh THAT computer!  Dunno what happened.....we were just sitting here minding our own business and it just jumped off the table for no reason."  

Cats are strange....no ifs ands or buts about it.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful cat Greyson!



Ditto!  :yes:


----------



## jujube (Sep 22, 2017)

One of her other cats, a huge Siamese mix, loved to get in the shower with them.  He'd sit right at the edge of the spray, thoroughly enjoying it.  Before drying themselves, they'd have to dry him off or he'd head directly to the bed and roll around on the bedspread until he was dry.   If they tried to sleep in on the weekends, he'd sit on their heads and yowl until someone would get up and take a shower.  

My only strange cat was one that liked to eat with his paws.  He'd sit in front of his dish of dry cat food and pick up the pieces with his pads, look at them carefully and eat them.  This would go on for several minutes until apparently he had done his due diligence on the food. Then he'd dive in and eat like a maniac.  He was definitely "my" cat and he liked to sit for long periods of time "washing" me.....feet, hands, elbows, ankles, whatever he could get to.  I assume that I was the Queen of the Litter or something and he was paying homage.  He stayed in all day but preferred to go out at night.  Almost every morning there was an "offering" on the front steps.....mouse head, squirrel tail, pile of unidentified guts.  Apparently he thought he was providing for his family and was most proud of his hunting prowess.   I didn't have the heart to scold him.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 22, 2017)

I love these stories. I had a cat at one time who loved ice cubes. She never would jump on the table for any other reason except to dig the ice cubes out of your ice tea glass with her paw. She never seemed to care how wet she got in the process, then she would push them off the table and watch them melt and seemed to enjoy watching me clean up the mess.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 23, 2017)

We have had a number of cats along the way.  One older one used to hide from any unknown person coming into the house but when my husband came home she would meet him and tell him EVERYTHING!  She meowed at him and he would respond with a question.  They would have long conversations - and I am sure she told him about everything I did, or didn't do, during the day. Thank goodness, he didn't speak cat!

Now we have a younger one that paddles in the water dish to wash her paws.  I am constantly re-filling the bowl to wash out the bits of kitty litter and dirt.  I KNOW she can drink like a regular cat but she prefers to pat the water and lick it off her paws.  This one also likes to get in the shower with us.  We re-built the shower with a seat and she sits there and gets SOAKED - doesn't matter if the spray hits her or not. while she licks water off the glass.  She is a strange cat!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2017)

All of my cats have been weird. They _had_ to be - they lived with _me_. 

My current  roommate, _Mao_ (aka _Boom-Boom_), got his aka by chasing the red laser pointer dot down the hallway and slamming into the closed front door, then bouncing off it and making the return trip all the way into the kitchen, where he caroms off the refrigerator. 

His favorite snoozing position is when I'm working on the computer. He comes up onto my chest and wants to be cradled like a baby. 

I finally got smart and figured he'd just sit on the desk and watch this video:






He specifically likes _this_ one - he gets bored with any other.

Unfortunately, I still have to hold him like a baby for an hour while he watches.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 24, 2017)

That video has no plot at all, but the acting is great!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 24, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> That video has no plot at all, but the acting is great!



I know, right? 

I heard there's a sequel with Brad Pitt, but haven't had the guts to watch it so far.


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 24, 2017)

My Callie is a tortoise shell calico like Greyson's (pictured above) and she likes  to drink from the faucet
in the bath tub, also likes to sit in the shower stall once I have showered.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 24, 2017)

*Was visiting a friend with a cat Cat's litter box was in the basement (no door to basement).  One day we heard the cat come clamoring up the stairs, literally slid through the kitchen into the bathroom.  Seconds later we see the cat running back through the kitchen, with a long stream of toilet paper and back downstairs.*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2017)

What an enjoyable thread!

I love cats and dogs equally but presently only have a dog. I firmly believe cats are way funnier than dogs.

Back when I had cats, they all had their favorite sleeping places-
One in our bed, one in the doghouse, and one on top of the back couch cushion.

When I held this one cat and stroked his nose, he'd reach up and stroke my nose, every time.

Nothing was more fun than a paper grocery bag on the kitchen floor and 2 cats!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 24, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Was visiting a friend with a cat Cat's litter box was in the basement (no door to basement).  One day we heard the cat come clamoring up the stairs, literally slid through the kitchen into the bathroom.  Seconds later we see the cat running back through the kitchen, with a long stream of toilet paper and back downstairs.*



What?!  :lofl:  Too funny!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 24, 2017)

jujube said:


> One of her other cats, a huge Siamese mix, loved to get in the shower with them.  He'd sit right at the edge of the spray, thoroughly enjoying it.  Before drying themselves, they'd have to dry him off or he'd head directly to the bed and roll around on the bedspread until he was dry.   If they tried to sleep in on the weekends, he'd sit on their heads and yowl until someone would get up and take a shower.
> 
> My only strange cat was one that liked to eat with his paws.  He'd sit in front of his dish of dry cat food and pick up the pieces with his pads, look at them carefully and eat them.  This would go on for several minutes until apparently he had done his due diligence on the food. Then he'd dive in and eat like a maniac.  He was definitely "my" cat and he liked to sit for long periods of time "washing" me.....feet, hands, elbows, ankles, whatever he could get to.  I assume that I was the Queen of the Litter or something and he was paying homage.  He stayed in all day but preferred to go out at night.  Almost every morning there was an "offering" on the front steps.....mouse head, squirrel tail, pile of unidentified guts.  Apparently he thought he was providing for his family and was most proud of his hunting prowess.   I didn't have the heart to scold him.



 Cute story, but those offerings would totally creep me out.  mg1:


----------

